# Curious about BHM weight gain fiction



## stuffedbelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey all, I've been wondering...

I'm a fairly decent writer, and have been thinking of doing some FFA/BHM stories, but there's a few points of contention for me.

I think I could write stories from a BHM perspective, tailored to, say, my specific tastes, but I want to try and expand beyond that (no pun intended).

To all of the FFAs on this forum, if you read FFA/BHM stories (either here, on Deviantart, fantasyfeeder.com, or any number of other sites), what do you look for in a really hot story?

What're some of your favourite plots (or scenarios, if too short to be a plot)? Your favourite types of characters (or cliches)? Do you enjoy the process of weight gain? Realistic or fantastical?

I gather that opinions will be varied, but I'd just like a few ideas from the FFA perspective. 

*Also, any examples or samples of your favourite works would be appreciated too. Thanks


----------



## Melian (Nov 9, 2011)

You know, I'm not a big fan of the stories here, and it's mainly because the fat guy is always shy, depressed, the butt of jokes, etc etc, and the FFA comes in to save him from his life. That might work for some people, but I don't have any interest in these kinds of characters at all.

A while ago, I started writing a story, but abandoned it when I realized that there was some rule against having something other than fat-related stuff being the central feature (this story involved a fat guy, some sex, some interest in him being fat, but there was a bunch of other fetish stuff that was unrelated). So I guess what I'm saying is that I would like to read a story that you aren't allowed to post here, haha. *useless response is useless*


----------



## Tad (Nov 9, 2011)

You might want to also ask this on the story reader's board?

Could also use the search function to find stories with BHM in the criteria, and see which ones get a lot of FFA responses.

FWIW, I think I've seen more guys respond to the BHM gaining stories than I have FFA (guys with gaining fantasies natureally tend to appreciate those stories), but that may not be an accurate impression.


----------



## agouderia (Nov 9, 2011)

Melian said:


> You know, I'm not a big fan of the stories here, and it's mainly because the fat guy is always shy, depressed, the butt of jokes, etc etc, and the FFA comes in to save him from his life. That might work for some people, but I don't have any interest in these kinds of characters at all.



Though partially guilty of this myself, I tend to agree. Many BHM stories are formulaic in their plot and characters - even though I've more recently seen that there is an evolution among the well written stories here on towards a bigger diversity of character outlines or stories where it's just an aspect of the character that he/she is fat. 



stuffedbelly said:


> To all of the FFAs on this forum, if you read FFA/BHM stories (either here, on Deviantart, fantasyfeeder.com, or any number of other sites), what do you look for in a really hot story?



As somebody who has this hobby horse of BHM fiction myself: I'm a big fan of good descriptions of all types, so I know not only what a character looks like, but also get an idea of what might be going on in his/her head. 

Descriptions in weight gain fiction though often seem to be confused by writers and readers alike with enumerations, which simply list measurements, characteristics, food eaten, etc. - which are a complete turn off imo.




stuffedbelly said:


> What're some of your favourite plots (or scenarios, if too short to be a plot)? Your favourite types of characters (or cliches)? Do you enjoy the process of weight gain? Realistic or fantastical?



First of all - I like a story to be well written, no matter which theme. Neither plot nor characters have to be anything overwhelming - a plain character in a normal situation, but well portrayed in interesting language is just fine. 

I'm a sucker for character development of any type because how people - real or fictional - respond to different circumstances is what life is all about. It's great if the story gives an idea of the world a character inhabits - and having a cast of characters can add on to that.

Weight gain, well written and realistic, is a definite turn on - but not simply for the sake of it. 
Fantasy, Sci-Fi, magic and the like are not my cup of tea - although there have been a few exceptions were a story was so well crafted that I liked it inspite of the genre.

Why don't you write something? New writers always are most welcome!


----------



## Tad (Nov 9, 2011)

Melian said:


> A while ago, I started writing a story, but abandoned it when I realized that there was some rule against having something other than fat-related stuff being the central feature (this story involved a fat guy, some sex, some interest in him being fat, but there was a bunch of other fetish stuff that was unrelated). So I guess what I'm saying is that I would like to read a story that you aren't allowed to post here, haha. *useless response is useless*



There is a rule like that? I didn't realize!

I'm sure there are places where you _could _post such a story (and, umm, let us know where it was.....). Just saying....


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 9, 2011)

Melian said:


> You know, I'm not a big fan of the stories here, and it's mainly because the fat guy is always shy, depressed, the butt of jokes, etc etc, and the FFA comes in to save him from his life. That might work for some people, but I don't have any interest in these kinds of characters at all.
> 
> A while ago, I started writing a story, but abandoned it when I realized that there was some rule against having something other than fat-related stuff being the central feature (this story involved a fat guy, some sex, some interest in him being fat, but there was a bunch of other fetish stuff that was unrelated). So I guess what I'm saying is that I would like to read a story that you aren't allowed to post here, haha. *useless response is useless*



I HATE when the stories portray the BHM character as insecure and all that shit. There is nothing hotter than a manly, aggressive and confident big guy. I want one to come in and save me from my life


----------



## Melian (Nov 10, 2011)

Tad said:


> There is a rule like that? I didn't realize!
> 
> I'm sure there are places where you _could _post such a story (and, umm, let us know where it was.....). Just saying....



There is a rule thread in the Story Readers forum. These are the sections that killed my desire to finish a story:

*Excluded Contributions*: Those that are off topic and/or primarily dedicated to other fantasy genres, alternative life styles and art forms (including specifically explicit stand alone pictures and drawings, vore, cannibalism etc.); those that include characters under 18 years of age (i.e., just like in adult magazines all featured models must be over 18, all featured/main characters in stories must be likewise); those that feature or include excessive violence or protagonist abuse; those not in compliance with pertaining laws, including specifically those laws related to incest and illegal drugs.

*Sensuality, Sex and Pornography* - the desired emphasis of stories in the Dimensions collection should be on exploration and celebration of the large figure, and not on porn and such. No picture that ever appeared in Dimensions Magazine was ever explicit or even nude, and no story was ever pornographic. We tend to permit a good deal of creative leeway here in terms of magic, fantasy and even eroticism. However, if a story is explicit first and treats size as incidental, it probably falls into the category of being a different genre. There are plenty of outlets for erotic/explicit writing;and we do not need stories featuring hardcore pornography and graphic exploration of alternative lifestyles here.


----------



## Tad (Nov 10, 2011)

Right-o then. I guess that is pretty clear.

But there are certainly places where the story could be posted, and appreciated..... *shrug* I don't finish 90% of the stories that I start, so I can't complain too much if you never post it, but just saying there are other places of various sorts.


----------



## Shosho (Nov 10, 2011)

If I am reading a weight gain story, wich I normally don't do anymore, I like it to be realistic. I don't really like any thing else..
I like stories who focus more on the love part, haha... Two people who are meant for each other, aww <3


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 10, 2011)

Shosho said:


> I like stories who focus more on the love part, haha... Two people who are meant for each other, aww <3



Maybe you'd be interested in this... http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80362

It's not weight gain, but it does fit the two people meant for each other bit. Plus I never miss a chance to plug my own stories 


In general, I've never quite understood why a lot of people insist on stories revolving around or concluding with some kind of sexual act. I get that a lot of weight-based 'fetish' is based on sex but stories can be so much more than that.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 11, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Maybe you'd be interested in this... http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80362
> 
> It's not weight gain, but it does fit the two people meant for each other bit. Plus I never miss a chance to plug my own stories
> 
> ...



FALSE! all stories revolve around sex at the core, at least in some way. i mean god, man, have you never read charolette's web or Dr suess? the subtext is overwhelming!


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 11, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> the subtext is overwhelming!










SUBTEXT!!


----------



## agouderia (Nov 11, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> In general, I've never quite understood why a lot of people insist on stories revolving around or concluding with some kind of sexual act. I get that a lot of weight-based 'fetish' is based on sex but stories can be so much more than that.



In essence I agree with you - there should be more to any relationship story than just two people ending up in the sack. If that's all there's to it, it's often boring. A good story tells us more about the people's emotions, thoughts, challenges, life circumstances, whatever ...

But flipside - how realistic and compelling can a (historic period fiction aside) story about a serious relationship be that completely omits this aspect ?

Either it's written from some morally or religiously tabooed perspective (... and from what I've seen of your pictures here, I'd be seriously surprised if you were in that camp  ). Or the fact that the relationship lacks this element is a quintesstial part of the story line itself. 

So - stories with more than just sex - yes please!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 11, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> SUBTEXT!!



The barbecued ribs and wings subtext of this scene were really overwhelming!


----------



## DayLovely (Nov 21, 2011)

Melian said:


> You know, I'm not a big fan of the stories here, and it's mainly because the fat guy is always shy, depressed, the butt of jokes, etc etc, and the FFA comes in to save him from his life. That might work for some people, but I don't have any interest in these kinds of characters at all.



Well, that kind of stuff totally works for me  I like the contrast between big and vulnerable.... in stories anyways. In real life, notsamuch.


----------



## Durin (Nov 29, 2011)

I think the best sex scene I ever read in a book was in 1632 by Eric Flint.

It was a sex but also about relationship.

I have written several stories with BHM protagonists. Obe City and Hogswatch come to mind. I mostly write them for myself, and they usually derive from some plot that sneaks out of my subconsious.


----------



## fritzi (Dec 3, 2011)

Anything can be a good story - it depends on how the characters are developed and language is used. Simple listing of increasing weight is boring - I love good imagery.

Of the BHM fiction writers here in the library, so far I've really liked everything Ashblonde, Undine and Agouderia have written.

Of those who have posted less/only recently -so the data base is not that big - I think Molly, Xyantha and chub66 are very promising.

Oh and - slightly off topic - BrokenCassette's illustrations are too cute!


----------



## Undine (Dec 3, 2011)

What I look for in a BHM/FFA story...

First of all, as others have said, it has to be well-written. I was an English major in college, so I'm picky about grammar and realistic dialogue and the like.

Second, it has to be physically realistic. No gaining three hundred pounds in one sitting. That just turns me off.

Third, it has to be emotionally realistic. I hate it when you can tell that the author has never tried (or has tried and failed miserably) to put herself in the position of the character of the opposite sex and figure out that his reactions might not be the same as her own in a given situation. 

I suppose what I'm getting at here is that I like fully-developed characters, with their own thoughts and reactions and emotions separate from that of the author. 

Fourth, don't rush. I'm a fast reader, and I like details, so draw it out. I want to be able to picture it.

Fifth, I'm a sucker for romance.

I like period pieces, some types of fantasy, and just a good old fashioned love story. Weight can be a main focus of the story, but I don't think it should be the only one. As for sex, I like it when it adds to the story. I don't like it just for the sake of there being sex in there.


----------



## ashblonde (Dec 14, 2011)

I have some amounts of love for both for the hyper-confident and shy-insecure BHM character types, but I know that most of what I wrote when I was younger involved the latter type. And that's really because that was all I knew. As life moved on and people grew up, I finally began to experience the confident BHM, inspiring more recent writing.

As for the admittedly trite convention of an FFA "rescuing" a BHM, I remember feeling that, well, at least for once the woman is doing some of the saving, instead of a female character sitting around waiting to be rescued by P. Charming. That felt empowering to my high school self anyway. I'm sure that sounds about as anachronistic as the feminist movement is to a generation of women who never had to endure tit feelups and ass grabbing at the office.

However lame a story may seem to anyone else, if it gives the writer joy, it's only icing when someone else likes it too. I started writing my 'young love' stories because FFA-BHM romances didn't exist. At all. Anywhere. I figured at least I'd enjoy it. Thank the internets that there is much more variety, depth and diversity in today's story library (i.e. written by extrememly talented posters above me in this thread) than back in the "old dims boards" dark ages.

Back to the OP, start with writing about what you really like. You have a better shot writing something really good when it inspires you, stimulates your brain and other body parts too, of course. You also have a good shot of quitting half-way through when you're writing something to please respondents to a discussion thread.


----------



## SnapDragon (Dec 14, 2011)

Melian said:


> A while ago, I started writing a story, but abandoned it when I realized that there was some rule against having something other than fat-related stuff being the central feature (this story involved a fat guy, some sex, some interest in him being fat, but there was a bunch of other fetish stuff that was unrelated). So I guess what I'm saying is that I would like to read a story that you aren't allowed to post here, haha. *useless response is useless*



BUTBUTBUT you can potentially sell those to real publishers, you know, the sort that make your book available in online shops and pay you royalties. Fetish and erotica are big in electronic publishing and in recent years numerous small publishers have appeared that focus on these genres. Some of the books I added to the fiction list in the other thread are books from this sort of publisher.


----------

